# Cyclorama Dealers



## Drewdesign (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm trying to help this school to order a new cyclorama. I am stumped...the venue needs a custum made cyc because it has no fly lines and has to be the right size. So I was wondering if anyone knows of a place that makes custum cycs. Thanks Drew


----------



## SteveB (Dec 23, 2008)

RoseBrand.com: Theatrical fabrics, stage curtains, backdrops, hardware and accessories

Stage curtains, rigging, and theatrical supplies - I. Weiss

Joseph C Hansen Company, Inc. Homepage

Steve B.


----------



## Sony (Dec 23, 2008)

We use Rosebrand at my college for all of our Drops, Cycs and Scrims.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 23, 2008)

Sew What?
Show Rags
Arena Drapery
S&K Theatrical
Tiffin Scenic Studios


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 24, 2008)

We use Black Sheep Enterprises and Rose Brand.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 25, 2008)

Where are you at? 

Here in Seattle there are two local dealers that make curtains to your specs. Odds are good if you live near a large city there is a local dealer that makes them. They don't actually make the fabric, they buy it from someone list above. Besides the benefits of continuing to build a relationship with a local dealer, they will come to your space and do the measuring to make sure the cyc will fit the space perfectly. You may also save money on shipping.


----------



## JHWelch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Purchasing a Cyclorama*

My high school theatre is planning on purchasing a new seamless Cyclorama and I have been given the task of initial research. However, I am at a loss of where to start.

The company I normally purchase equipment from does not seem to sell them. We are located in MA in case location matters. Where is the best place to buy one from?

I do not currently have dimensions, but I can get them if needed.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Purchasing a Cyclorama*

Start here.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 7, 2009)

The two posts directly above have been moved here from another location.


----------



## metti (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Purchasing a Cyclorama*


JHWelch said:


> My high school theatre is planning on purchasing a new seamless Cyclorama and I have been given the task of initial research. However, I am at a loss of where to start.
> 
> The company I normally purchase equipment from does not seem to sell them. We are located in MA in case location matters. Where is the best place to buy one from?
> 
> I do not currently have dimensions, but I can get them if needed.


I just got all new softgoods for a space from Major Theatre (majortheatre.com). They came and took measurements and made them for us.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 7, 2009)

we have no fly space either, and our cyc is drawn curtain far upstage. ours was custom made about 24 ft wide by 22 feet high. Ours was from IWeiss, though after dealing with Rosebrand for our new stage blacks, i was much happier with the service and quality from Rosebrand. Most order will include a small charge for someone to come out and take measurements and such, high recommended unless you KNOW exactly how to measure or are replacing softgoods already in existence .

In addition Rosebrand was more expensive at first, but willing to meet and beat the price of IWeiss, while Iweiss stood firm on their initial quote.


----------



## BDS0111 (Oct 7, 2009)

As mentioned, Rosebrand and I.Weiss are great sources! I have used and purchased their goods many many times. Another good east coast source is Syracuse Scenery and Stage Lighting... www.syracusescenery.com


----------



## JHWelch (Oct 7, 2009)

So, most of the sites ask about color and material for cycs.

I know I want a light sky blue, but what would I call that color?

Also, what fabric type is most common?


----------

